# Taser Instructor Class



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

There is a Taser Instructor class being offered in Greenfield, MA on June 22 and 23. 
The cost is $225, and all registration is done through Taser International. 
Go to www.taser.com/law/training/calendar/calendar.asp for details. 
Registration deadline is in the next few days - by June 13 the latest!


----------

